# Be gentle with me...



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I have decided that I need to make some big changes in how I run my household. I am a single mom and I am very tired of living from paycheck to paycheck. I want to be far more self sufficient than I am. Because of the lack of funds, my pantry is woefully understocked and I have no preps to speak of. I have decided to start couponing to help rectify this situation and I am planning on using my income tax refund to get a decent start as well. 

Here's my problem...where do I start? I have been surfing the net getting ideas and I'm feeling overwhelmed. I found this site, and I think this food list would fit us pretty good, with a little tweaking. I think halving it, or even quartering it, would be a good start. I could continue to add to it every payday. 

I also am looking into a new canner, dehydrator and a Bosch mixer with grain mill. I put in a garden every year so I think these would be put to good use.

I welcome any suggestions and/or comments


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Start with buying what you use.....If you have a favorite brand of shampoo, when you find it on sale buy a couple (maybe more than a couple)Same with toothpaste, tomato sauce, pasta........anything that you normally use. You could do this with just a few extra dollars out of your food budget. Before you know it it won't be extra, the savings will start adding up.

Then when you plant your garden make sure you plant enough to put up, not just what you eat fresh.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Doing gardening is a great place to start. As well as learning to can and how to use the dehydrator and grain mill. If you're just starting out, don't let yourself get overwhelmed. There's a lot you can do, in fact, so much so that it can seem daunting. Take it one step at a time. Put any extra money into preps. Along with the garden, are you at a location you could maybe get some chickens and rabbits? A couple of goats? What about power needs? How do you heat your home? What would you do if you lost power? Would you have a way to cook and heat your home? What about light? When we got the stimulus check from Bush, we started getting the components for a small solar set up. We have a well, and wanted a way to get to our water in case of power outages. What types of medical supplies do you have?


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

I would venture to say you've gotten a good start with a new canner, etc.

Like Kmac said ... start with purchasing one or two extra of items you use, when you find them on sale.

One way to determine how much food you use on a weekly basis is to keep track of what you eat during a week. I know it may seem tedious to write it all down, but it will give you a really good idea (if done consistantly over the course of a month) of what and how much food you need to purchase.

Welcome to the world of preping.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Buying stuff already in #10 cans is ok if you want to store it and come back to it 10-15 years later.
But if your on a budget it would be easier if you allowed your self a dollar amount each shopping trip at a regular grocery store.. What my husband and I do is do our regular monthly shopping and right before we get in line to pay, is pick the best sale of the day and go back and get a case or two of that item.
For pkged and dry goods you will need some tubs and plastic buckets to keep them in.
You use the items as you normally would so that nothing gets old or stale and replentish them as they come back on sale.
This is a food calculator, that may help:
http://www.thefoodguys.com/foodcalc.html
You'll want to customize your list to your families needs, of course.
Start with a month worth of food and work up to as long as you want your stash to last.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

We live in town and rent, so any major livestock is out of the question. I might get by with some chickens since where we live is on a huge lot with a nice big hay pasture behind it. There is a nice big old garden plot. It hasn't been used in a while but I can see still where it was and will be using it. 

As for going off the grid any at all..that isn't feasible right now. I am cutting out our satellite service and going with Netflix and keeping my internet provider in an effort to pare down my bills. My oldest daughter pays the cell phone bill..which is the only phones we have. We really are pretty bare bones here but I feel we can still tighten our belt a bit more

I'm not new to the idea of prepping but I've never really dove into it, KWIM?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

If you have a shed you might try a rabbit or 2


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Look carefully at the "Is it worth it?" thread in the Homesteading forum. I was gung-ho on a garden saving us money. I found the reality was no way. I'm not saying that some people can be very successful, or that the exercise isn't valuable, but bottom line is that by shopping sales you can have a sure thing that isn't dependent on rainfall, lack of strong winds, lack of late frosts, lack of early overheating, or the grace of the various pests - including but not limited to: stink bugs, squash bugs, bean beetles, leafhoppers, various wilts, groundhogs, raccoons, deer, mice and household pets. You can lose a spring and summer of labor in a single event. If you are living from paycheck to paycheck, you have to limit your gambling.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

I started out about the same way. What I came to realize was that coupons were mainly for "foods" that didn't have much food content. Boxed, frozen things that won't be available if we had something like another depression. Sometimes you get coupons for staples, but not enough. 

I think its great that you are doing this. But eventually you will want to stock large amounts of staple foods like sugar, rice, flour, cornmeal, honey, salt, yeast etc. Coupons for canned veggies are very good to have, buy them up every chance you get! It adds up quick. (And lasts a long time) Also canned soups, but I try to steer clear of frozen convenience foods in large amounts because if the freezer goes out you're stuck eating those 35 Eggo waffles lol. With a canner, frozen meats can be saved, but not convenience foods so much. 

When you get that canner, really learn how to use it, what it can do, how to take good care of it. You will get your moneys worth many times over if you use it a lot. Don't wait til you need it to read about it! And remember, don't take the lid off till the pressures down or your jars will ooze food out under the lid!! (ask me how I know) wink! You're doing a good thing... enjoy yourself!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Harry, I respectfully disagree with you about gambling on a garden. Our ancestors lived from their gardens and didn't have stores to run to for everything they needed. We can emulate them if we learn how. Now is the time to do the learning, while you still have the option to run to the store if you need to. 

rkintn - I think your gardening is a great way to stock up with food preps. Dehydrating and canning garden produce can feed you & yours year round. 

I was raised in a family who gardened and put up food for the year. For me it's natural to do that. I got away from it for a few years when I was in my early adult life. When I started again, I simply figured my menu's for a month, then timed 12 months to figure how much I needed to stock. Don't forget to count spices, condiments, etc, every ingredient counts, no matter how small or rarely used it is. 

A full pantry is only part of prepping. Keep in mind the requirements for life: food, water, shelter, heat, alternative cooking methods in case your main method is gone (my electric range is nothing but a counter top when the power is out.) 

Don't get overwhelmed, take baby steps doing what you can each month/week/day. One day you'll suddenly realize that you are very well prepped. 

Do you go to yard sales? It's amazing how many prepper items can be picked up for pennies on the dollar at sales. Make a list of what you want/need, then carry it with. Any time you are at a sale, check your list to see if you can acquire anything on it.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

And remember that being prepared is not only having what you need to survive, but also having the firepower to keep it.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Spinner, I agree with you that it (a garden) can work for many folks. I also agree wholeheartedly that it is a valuable skill to have. I just can't see someone who has limited resources spending time and money on anything more than a small "learning" garden. I love getting out in the spring and getting things going, so it pains me to give that advice.

Our ancestors had a whole different set of problems than the modern gardener. In one way, they may have had an advantage that there were fewer exotic bugs and weeds. On the other hand, they didn't have power tools or access to advanced plant science as near as the nearest extension office.

As a couple of examples somewhat related to the subject, we bought and planted four blueberry bushes last year, in hopes that within a year or two, we would have blueberries. At something like $8 a plant for one tailored to our zone, it seemed like a great idea. I think two of them managed to survive the deer predation and hot weather. Maybe one of those will survive this upcoming year. In peak season last year, I was able to get full pints of blueberries at Aldis for a dollar a box. Harvest a couple of flats from the produce aisle, toss them in the freezer. The past two years we had great success with squash and pumpkins. This year I replanted the summer squash four times before anything took, and the few winter squash we got were pitiful in comparison to previous years. Make no mistake, gardening IS a gamble. You can minimize the gamble with seeds from the dollar store or bulk seeds, a fence (electric if possible), and backup methods of watering. But make no mistake, many people in the past died because their crops didn't come in and they had no alternatives


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

My suggestion is to raise rabbits for meat. I just started with a breeding trio and a couple of used cages I bought on Craigslist. I have had pet rabbits, so I know they are easy to care for and do not cost very much to feed. Having my own food source is one step closer to being self-sufficient. If you can have chickens where you live, they are also a great source of food and almost as easy as rabbits. In addition, your kids can help with them and maybe sell some eggs for extra money for the household.

I just went to Walmart (again) and stocked up on the 75% off Christmas candle sale. I enjoy buying preps on clearance!!! 

One more thing, you might want to check out is the LDS site for buying in bulk. Start with a few items and add to your supply over time. You might also want to check with your local Sam's or Costco for buying beans, rice, or flour in bulk to put in storage.


----------



## iLori (Feb 1, 2009)

"I'm a single mom" caught my eye... I am too. I have also spent my evening dreaming about what I might do with my tax refund. I have a small amount of food started, a couple of raised beds that have yet to see soil, I'll be starting my "learning garden" this spring. I have a few chickens. Tonights list was not food related. There's so much I need and so little storage space I've been thinking about all the other stuff. I have a grain grinder (Never been out of its box :/), a big berkey (needs a couple of more filters), some small propane heaters, wood stove (currently no wood)... There's lots to do but here is my fun wish list:

Zodi X-40 Hot Water Heater (600)
3 5gal Propane Tanks ($100)
Vent Less Propane Heater ($250)
Portable Toilet ($220)
Firepit Ring ($25)
Super Fine #0000 Steel Wool ($30)
9 volt batteries
N95 Masks ($200)??
Brunton Firestorm Lighter ($60)
5.11 Light for Life Flashlight ($200)
Decent Knife -Kabar ($150)
Yaesu Handheld VX-8DR ($700)
Greenhouse ($200)

Some of this is just for fun, I've been dreaming a little big. I have time to get more realistic.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm a single mom, too, and well remember how hard it was to get ahead at first. I'm going to make a prep recommendation that has nothing to do with pantries or gardens. *EDUCATION AND JOB TRAINING!* If you are not making enough money to put some aside, you need to find a career that will give you a better income. So much the better if it is also a career that will be useful post-SHTF. I've always been drawn to caring for people and medicine, so becoming a nurse was ideal for me. If you don't feel a real calling for nursing, though, I wouldn't recommend it. Whatever you chose, make sure that the cost of schooling is going to pay off with a WELL paying job in a field with ongoing demand. Use whatever grants, scholarships, work study and government student loans you can get, but stay away from private student loans - they are BAAAD news. Use those funding sources that you are able to qualify for to pay for school and even a few of your preps. Also, look at jobs after graduation that qualify for student loan forgiveness (again, nursing can do that, if you are working in what is considered an under-served area).

My second suggestion is NOT to buy any of that prep equipment you'd like to have NEW. Put a wanted ad on Craig's List, watch the pennysaver papers, garage sale, put up notices at the local feedstores and senior centers asking for canners, dehydrators, canning jars, and anything else you are looking for. You will be able to save a small fortune buying used...and especially at the senior centers, you may find someone getting rid of canning equipment they no longer use. Those folks are often happy to GIVE this stuff away to someone who will use it. Gift them some canned goods back as thanks.

I don't think you can go wrong putting in a garden, as long as you don't go overboard spending money on it. A shovel and rake can do a fine job of working up the soil prior to planting, and you get a good workout in the process, improving your fitness. Seeds can be had for very little - those American Seed packets you get at the dollar stores or Wal-Mart for 10-25 cents each will give you enough seeds to supply you with a good harvest for very little cash. Start your own plants for the garden rather than buying nursery plants. If you have a 4' shoplight, you can hang it right over the seedlings to keep them growing nice and stocky, rather than weak and spindly, stretching for light. They can be purchased for less than $10 new, and are one of the few things I'd suggest you invest in new. Seeds can be started in just about any container, including newpaper pots that won't cost you a thing.

I'll second the suggestion of rabbits. Cages are often advertised on Craig's List, or place a wanted ad for them. Ask at the feed stores or local 4-H clubs to see who has good meat rabbits. Ask who had fryer pens at the last county fair market sale. If you haven't found good rabbits by fair time in your area, go to the fair and chat with the barn superintendents. 

You don't want to waste your hard earned money on junk rabbits that won't produce meat for you. Even free rabbits require feeding, and rabbit pellets do cost money, even if each rabbit doesn't eat a lot each day. Getting poor quality, non-meat type rabbits will end up costing you money and will frustrate the heck out of you. Go with a reputable breeder, do your research on what breed or breeds you are interested in raising, and buy a decent trio. They should be "show quality", even if you never plan to show. Show quality just means they have the body type and confirmation to put the meat on your table. Ask about the parents, both parents - you want good mothering ability, litters of at least 8 and raising that many kits to fryer size consistantly, with the ability to wean 4-6 litters per year. 

Make sure you get the same feed the rabbits have been eating, at least at first...if you need to switch them to another brand, do it slowly, mixing the 2 feeds for at least a week, in greater and greater proportions of the new feed. Use a wire cage with 1"x1/2" wire on the cage floor to allow most of the droppings to fall through, and brush off the cage floor with a wire brush as needed. 

The droppings are your garden gold. Rabbit poo is considered a cold fertilizer, meaning you can apply it straight onto the garden without burning your plants. Chicken manure is a hot manure, and needs to age before being applied or it will burn and kill plants. Rabbit manure is amazing stuff! If you take into account the value of the meat and the manure, a trio of rabbits pays for its feed. Many people try to raise meat rabbits on weeds and grasses - it can be done, but you won't be able to push the does to produce as many litters each year, and the kits will most likely gain weight more slowly than on good quality rabbit pellets. Get the 18% ration for breeding stock, not the 16%. They need the extra protein. There's lots more to learn about raising rabbits...many good books out there. I'd recommend at least a pamphlet put out by the ARBA (American Rabbit Breeders Association).

If you can have them, a few hens are about the least work of any food producing animals. Give them some layer feed and allow them to free range (moveable pen, if they can't), fresh water, a sheltered place to roost and a nest to lay their eggs in, and hens are happy. They are a great recycler of kitchen scraps and garden weeds. Give them a light in winter to keep their daylight at 14 hrs or more (a timer helps), and they will lay through the winter. About a year after they start laying, they will stop and molt, and then when their new feathers grow in, they will lay fewer eggs, but larger ones. Figure out how many eggs you use, how many you would use if you didn't have to buy them, and get enough hens to produce that many every day. For me, a couple hens give me more than enough eggs (but I have half a dozen). Layer pellets are not expensive compared to the price of eggs. Skip the rooster if you live in town. He isn't necessary unless you want to incubate eggs. The hens will lay just fine without his attentions, and in fact, may lay better!



As usual, I got a little long-winded. Hope it helps some.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

PM'd you!


----------



## calliesue (Sep 5, 2009)

You might look at Food Storage Made Easy.com. They have a lot of good ideas and baby steps on how to get started. They even have Excell spread sheets to help you. I am pretty low tech though , so I just use pen and paper. 
I also like Emergency Essentials. I buy Wheat and other things from them. I think pricing and shipping are reasonable. I bought a kitchen mill and have been grinding my own wheat and making bread for a little while now. It is delicious and more nutritious than what you can buy in the store, plus I love the smell of bread baking.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm no stranger to gardening. I've put in a garden every year for the past 10 years or so, so I fully understand the risk involved. Last year was the worst year ever and it was because of the location...which is a long story in itself I fully plan on supplementing from my local farmers market what I don't grow or what doesn't work for me. 

As for the animals...time is my biggest problem. I work as a CNA at a local nursing home, on the graveyard shift. I just don't feel that adding the stress of taking care of animals is very feasible at this point. Although, if my plan works out, they could definitely be an addition within the next year!

Thanks so much for all the wonderful advice so far!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

learn to eat on the cheap , if you are not already , rice and beans , oatmeal,potatos, pasta , corn bread,rice to extend meals , your looking to get your per meal cost down under a dollar a meal preferably cents per serving 

then once you have changed your diet a bit so that every 3rd meal at least is a nurishing but inexpensive storage type meal meaning it stores well for a long time without being packaged or boxed proccessed food. then as you use these foods up buy more with your savings and build up more and more of them in staorage remembering to keep rotating thru.

also get things your family eats on sales and such already stated.


larger ticket items , a jar , can or somthing when you have a dollar in your pocket put it in chances are youl hardly notice a dollar here or there that you might have spent on a soda or somthing else but the dollars will add up do the same with change 

remember your goals are things like 3 days 2 weeks a month then 2,3,4...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a garden, a small fruit orchard, and chickens. It did take 1 to 3 years to get much fruit, but after 3 years, I was literally getting more than we could eat. I've fenced in my orchard, my garden, and my chickens. I did a lot of bartering for my fencing. At this point in time, I provide vegetables, fruit, and eggs for 3 households throughout the spring, summer, and fall. I spend somewhere around 50 bucks a month in the grocery store, and that is not a real necessity, I suppose. I have a lot of canned and frozen chicken, fruit and vegetables. There is a lot of wild game around here, so occasionally I get a deer, rabbit, squirrels, etc for a change. I've spent a lot of time figuring out the maximum production for the least work. BUT, I am sure that if an hourly wage/charge were assigned, I'd be better off working as a Walmart greeter or something. On the other hand, if I were to get paid for the stuff I give away, I would easily come out ahead. (My fruit, vegetable, and eggs are given to family members).


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

We started out very slow. I would do what several people above suggested and just buy extra of things that would not expire such as shampoo, toilet paper, soap, dish soap.....things like that. 

Also, I started saving all my grocery receipts. The children and I saved them for several months. At the time we were only shopping at one store that we liked a lot. It was Harris Teeter. We decided to go to Food Lion one week, Ingles the next week and Walmart the next. We just bought what we normally would buy, saved the receipts. Then, we compared. We did this several times. I was really shocked by what we saw - price wise - and we stopped shopping at Harris Teeter completely.

After saving the receipts, we also were able to see what we bought, how much, and we made a list of what items we needed the most, etc. Then, I started to buy extra of those items, then added items that would keep good on the shelf. We just kept at it until we are now at a point in preparation that we are comfortable with. 

Read a lot too. Just spend some time in this section and go back and read lots of threads and what different people have to say. You can learn a lot and you will also be able to get ideas that fit what you need. Read even the ideas, suggestions and comments that might at first seem odd or extreme or not what you need. By learning what others are thinking, doing, planning, it can help develop your own plans, expand your thinking and help you better prepare as you learn more. 

Good luck!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Skill and know - how goes a long way. Learn to can/dehydrate/root cellar. Then when you are blessed with a huge influx of carrots or whatever(through your garden, a sale, or someone just passing some bounty along), you will be able to put the to future use.
learn to cook everything from scratch. Can you make pancakes from your wheat berries? How about pizza crust, bread, soup desserts, whatever. Most prep lists stock basics, and you want to be able to use what you are stocking. 
Eat beans every day (or almost every day)...as a side dish, bean flour added to recipes, main dish, soup or stews. Beans are so incredibly good for you ad so inexpensive and easy to grow, this is win win.
Learn other skills, like knitting, soaping, woodworking, repurposing...whatever you dont already know. 

Use that list posted as a guide, but not gospel. It would take me a couple years to go through that much baking powder and I have a family of five and cook from scratch.
One of the posters on this thread mentioned a portable toilet for $250, but you can make a sawdust one for almost nothing, and there are several members that use or have used them on a daily basis.
there are lots of "products" marketed to homesteaders and preppers, that the person can make something better themselves for lots less


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

rkintn said:


> I have decided that I need to make some big changes in how I run my household. I am a single mom and I am very tired of living from paycheck to paycheck. I want to be far more self sufficient than I am. Because of the lack of funds, my pantry is woefully understocked and I have no preps to speak of. I have decided to start couponing to help rectify this situation and I am planning on using my income tax refund to get a decent start as well.
> 
> Here's my problem...where do I start?


One thing to learn, when you coupon to stockpile, is the sales cycles. You can get an absolutely amazing amount of your staples for free, and what you don't get free, you can save 50% or more on.

Here are just a few examples of cycles for rock bottom prices.

Fall- dry beans, canned soup and oatmeal

August and September- peanut butter

July- sugar, canned beans, and fryer leg quarters (you can freeze or can the chicken)

November and December- yeast, flour, canned milk, spices and extracts

Some things cycle every few weeks or months- pasta, canned tomato sauce, frozen veggies (freeze or can them), rice, cheese, and so on.

Some people complain that you can't get healthy foods with coupons (which isn't true), but when you learn to get almost all your non-food groceries for free, more money is available for other things.

How to get started: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=378175 WUC will teach you the couponing tricks, and the stockpiling-using-coupons tricks.

After you learn the basics, there are more advanced coupons and deals sites you can learn even more tricks from.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Can you enlist the help of your kids with the animals? Rabbits and chickens are fairly easy and by involving your kids it helps you and them. Fun learning is the best kind!

There are some really good links on here that may be worth printing off. 

The advice given on getting started is great. You have already taken one of the biggest steps by resolving and following through with finding out how!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I spend about 15 minutes each morning before work caring for 9 hens and 15 quail. The time would be greatly reduced if I didn't live in the northeast where waterers freeze. Since you are a CNA, is it possible for you to take the classes to move you up to the next level above a CNA? As someone else pointed out, more money will allow you to become more secure and sufficient in less time.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

With the situation you just described, I would go with constructing a place for chickens (AND RABBITS). This would provide your family with meat; and meat is one of the most expensive foods. If you set up a chicken house right, you can purchase a batch of 25 day-olds early spring (or in the fall) each year and turn most of it into chicken pot pies for next to nothing. (The rabbits produce real well and are will not be making noises to bother any close neighbors.)

If you're going to raise a garden, plan on two (a spring garden; then a fall garden). You might, also, consider "only" growing what your family eats the most of and either freezing or drying it each year. (Herbs can be grown too.)

I know what you're going through as I am a woman who raised her family without the help of a man. Had to stay in the city to work and "rented" longer than I care to remember, which was a very large waste of money; but had no choice at the time. (One of the best things that ever happened was when I was able to get away from city living and into the country.)


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I went to an Amish store in between Greenfield and Bradford Friday. They had 50# bag of natural white flour for $20. Wheat flour was $17. 50# bag of sugar was $20 I think. I think it was raw sugar though. We get food grade 5 gal and 3 gal with lids at Foodrite in Dyer for $1 and $2.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

toothpaste and pantiliners are basically free with coupons at rite-aid this week
Raisin bran and frosted mini wheats $1.15 after coupons at rite-aid as well

CVS has good deals on whisk, kleenex, tp, dishsoap and cereal...coupons are avail in Sunday paper and online....see the other coupon threads. I did my first big deal last week...$107.51 in shampoo, razors, deoderant etc. for 61 cents....all name brand stuff!
Teach your kids how to do cpns too....great savings for everyone.

Your garden with due diligence should really help on the food budget. Rabbits are fairly easy and very productive, other than hardware cloth, we dont buy anything "special" for the buns...I use the 28oz tomato cans for dishes and they eat goat grain (16%) and same hay.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I think one of the best things to do to prep is to learn. Every skill you can possibly learn about. Medicinal herbs and how to prepare them. What edibles can you forage in your area? Can you make the foods from scratch that you and your family likes to eat? If not, learn how.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

fist thing you need to do is get soem money ahead so you can take advantage of sales.its up to you to decide how mcuh that is..maybe $500 or so...????

do you have a freezer? if not be looking for a used one.this way you can freeze stuff thats on sale.for example here this week chicken leg quarters are on sale for 48cents a pound.i have already put over 60# away.

canner,jars,lids and a freezer are the best things you can have.

i know you feed severalo people in your household and not sure what you eat and prepare.but one thing is to change your mind set of what is alot.soem people think a box of rice is alot..but in fact its not...think more along the lines of bags..big bags.50# of rice is only about $17 at sams.bulk is the answer and you need ot figure out how much a pound of somehting costs in your area so you have it in your mind so when you see somehting you know if its a good deal or not.this way when you get money ahead you can use that money to save by buying bulk or buying alot of smaller bags on sale.


your garden....you can put in a huge garden for pennies on certain items.look at family dolalr store they have ben keping seeds in spring that are msotly heirlooms.dont waste a thing form the garden..use everything form it.dont let ya zucccs go to waste.you them in stir frys constantly.i know the kids might not like it..but hey..tell them its better than starveing to death.

cook on a grill useing anything you can find in garden that is ready..chop it all up in a pack of tinfoil,cover with a pound or so of hamburger a coupke dollips od butter or oil and wrap it up .we call it a big ole mess....and it sure is good cheap eating.

you can do it rhonda !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

mpillow said:


> toothpaste and pantiliners are basically free with coupons at rite-aid this week
> Raisin bran and frosted mini wheats $1.15 after coupons at rite-aid as well
> 
> CVS has good deals on whisk, kleenex, tp, dishsoap and cereal...coupons are avail in Sunday paper and online....see the other coupon threads. I did my first big deal last week...$107.51 in shampoo, razors, deoderant etc. for 61 cents....all name brand stuff!
> Teach your kids how to do cpns too....great savings for everyone.


If you follow me on Facebook (I have no idea if you do because I don't know who the real names are LOL), you should be sitting on a stack of coupons for free Excedrin. I just posted a deal on fb for using those coupons to get the free Excedrin PLUS $10 worth of free groceries to go along with them.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I am also a single parent, living within the city limits. Over the past 4 years alone I have planted citrus, grapes, blueberries and asparagus for long term food production. The grapes have not produced yet, but the others have. I started out with coturnix quail (6) then progressed to chickens (2 at first, now have 6) which provide all of our eggs and I am now raising tilapia fish in a small self made pond in the back yard. I also buy canned goods and wheat, rice, beans etc. but I grow whatever I can in my small yard in the ground, in containers, on trellises, whatever I can do. Being in Florida has the advantage of growing something year around and I grow herbs and greens on my window sill. This has all been done in small steps, the Tilapia was this summer's project and so far doing well. I also trade with friends who grow foods I don't have, works out good for everyone. My neighbor is happy to trade her large pecans for my blueberries and I get lots of citrus from friends who enjoy my squash, beans and greens when I harvest them. My citrus trees are young so I get small yields but in a couple of more years I will have more than I can use. Trade is a great way to get a good variety of foods on the shelf and in the freezer. Check Craigslist too, sometimes people give away extra food there or have trees full of fruit they need picked.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Shop loss leaders! I have put away cases of veg and canned dozens of jars of pork and chicken on loss leaders. If something is a great deal I buy at least a years worth. As far as gardening, it pays to know your area and what you can grow. I also have planted blueberry bushes... waste of time, money and effort. I now go to the local blueberry orchard and can get a years worth for the money those darn bushes cost me! That will be a new local tradition! I no longer grow squash as the squash bugs kill them quickly in these parts. I grow green beans and tomatoes on a trellis and get great yields... see my photos in the gardening section under the new trellis thread.. you need very little space to do this. Check out your local u-pick orchards. http://www.pickyourown.org/ I have canned applesauce, apple pie filling, blueberries, beets and peaches from the u-pick orchards around me this year. I can't wait for next harvest season as I plan to utilize them even more! See if there is a LDS storehouse near you or maybe you can visit Costco or Sams on someones membership. I buy bulk items like rice, beans, spaghetti sauce (the kind that comes in the canning jars), cheese, pancake syrup, oats... anything that I can buy in bulk at a cheaper price than loss-leaders at the store.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

hey rhonda, you can start by using this as a way to eat better and cleaner--first off there is proably 10 to 20$ in the total you spend at the grocery store that is junk food, instead of soda, chips, and cookies, or stuff with hydrogenated gunk etc, use that money to put towards setting up a pantry with staples. You can do a lot with 10$ a week in no time. Of course look for sales, and compare the shelf tags for price perounce--often the larger size is NOT cheaper.

Next cook from scratch and get the sense of "rice and sauce" that the rest of the world eats. There are a lot of cool ethnic recipes out there, there's the old rice and beans, which of course you can always throw meat on. Soup is great, make a big pot and then just reheat with rolls or thicken and put over rice(or biscuits). 

My food stores are based on lots of rice/barley/beans and spices, then I figure when it get REALLY bad the greens and meat for the sauce can be foraged. And then when the rice and beans run out we go caveman...

Keep up with the garden, any knowledge you gain there is golden! keep experimenting and when it's a bad year keep on throwing spaghetti against the wall so you can get knowledge on what to do in a bad year--even knowing what DOESN"T work is good!

It's been my experiment these last couple years to do my garden for free--I scrounge amendments, etc, my only cost has been seeds, and I've been experimenting with establishing volunteer stuff that comes up, like lettuce, tomatoes, and squash(which is cool, having stuff grow "like weeds"). It takes a little time to learn about YOUR soil, and how it works, but think about it, the land around you has been growing stuff for eons without added compost, fertilizer etc. Sure if one has heavily farmed soil it can be "sterile" and need a boost, but with knowledge you can grow stuff without the modern Miracle'Gro mindset. This includes learning how to conserve soil moisture too.

And scope out where you can forage stuff like berries, or glean leftover produce from fields(churches might know about this, they have a network that does this here), you can get a lot of stuff to can for free. ALso maybe you can find some feral fruit trees at abandoned house sites--we've got those all over here, as well as just along the roads. In fact, I have stuff scoped out here and I know I can get all the berries and apples/pears and wild greens I could need if it came to that. Actually I already do the berries and try recipes with the greens(like chimichurri sauce made with chickweed is great!)

Which reminds me--staples= rice, beans, barley, vinegar, oil, salt, pepper, etc spices as you like, sugar, flour/wheat(as you like it). Figure out the bare basics, then go out from there when you get a good base built up.

Get at least a couple big water barrels.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

tambo said:


> I went to an Amish store in between Greenfield and Bradford Friday. They had 50# bag of natural white flour for $20. Wheat flour was $17. 50# bag of sugar was $20 I think. I think it was raw sugar though. We get food grade 5 gal and 3 gal with lids at Foodrite in Dyer for $1 and $2.



I had totally forgotten about this store! I'm gonna have to go and check them out Thanks for the reminder, Tambo!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

ladycat said:


> If you follow me on Facebook (I have no idea if you do because I don't know who the real names are LOL), you should be sitting on a stack of coupons for free Excedrin. I just posted a deal on fb for using those coupons to get the free Excedrin PLUS $10 worth of free groceries to go along with them.


I don't do facebook....because I like my privacy! (LOL sarcasm)

Would love to know the deal...I don't use Excedrin but I could give it away...

I just ran into Rite-aid and got $44.08 worth for $8.67 (tax and a $5 art set my kid wanted) plus 4 +up bucks and a $2 rebate to use later


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

ladycat said:


> If you follow me on Facebook (I have no idea if you do because I don't know who the real names are LOL), you should be sitting on a stack of coupons for free Excedrin. I just posted a deal on fb for using those coupons to get the free Excedrin PLUS $10 worth of free groceries to go along with them.



I have facebook. How do I find you?


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

In terms of survival/emergency prep, I would avoid livestock when starting out. No chickens, or rabbits, or goats, or sheep, whatever. It's hard to plan a move with animals. You have to buy feed for livestock too.

Especially for a single mom in a rented unit. I was raised by a single mother. I was oldest of six. Money is always tight so start on working things into the budget like stocking up on stuff when it's on sale.

Learn some crafts to make as much of your own things as you can. When I was younger I learned to embroider because while mom could buy me a plain denim shirt, there was no money for embroidered denim shirt. So I did my own 'broydree. Made my own night stands. Found a storage cabinet on the street and took it home for my wardrobe. Get the kids involved with cooking and prepping. Call it survival skills for the modern times. Boy Scout and Girl Scout manuals are handy for learning skills.

If you want to have a creature, go for chickens. That critter can provide eggs and occasional chicken dinner. A small chicken pen can fit on a small lot. They'll eat garden waste too. If you rake out the chicken pen you can move the manure to the garden for fertilizer. Check your local laws for restrictions.

Rabbits can be very time consuming and labor intensive. Nothing worse than having to go out in a storm to feed and water the rabbits. The chickens can be supplied with self feeder and waterer that can keep them going for days before refilling.

EDITED TO ADD: There is a lot to be said for having a good medium sized dog in the house. Training it could be a family project.

That's my two cents.
Your mileage may vary.
Have a good day!
Franco Rios
http://www.rabbitgeek.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

mpillow said:


> I don't do facebook....because I like my privacy! (LOL sarcasm)
> 
> Would love to know the deal...I don't use Excedrin but I could give it away...


Here is the deal as I posted it.

*Good deal for the free Excedrin coupons*

Here's an example of why I suggested hanging on to all those coupons for free Excedrin.

CVS has an Excedrin sale starting today and running until Saturday. If you buy $20 worth of Excedrin, you get back $10 Extra Care Bucks (ECBs). Use your coupons to get $20 worth of Excedrin, and you will get back a store coupon (ECB), which can be used just like a $10 bill for anything in the store (except tobacco, alcohol, and prescription drugs).










This is like getting free money for getting free Excedrin!

If you are a veteran CVSer, you will know how to "roll" ECBs to keep multiplying them into more and more free stuff (newbies, learn how to work CVS deals by reading threads and asking questions at We Use Coupons CVS subforum ).

If you are a "sometimes" CVS shopper, get your $20 worth of free Excedrin, then use your $10 ECB to get whatever you need for free. One suggestion is to check out the grocery section at CVS. They have a lot of staples like oatmeal, cooking oil, Olive oil, canned veggies, rice, pasta, etc. This is a good way to get $10 worth of free groceries to go along with all that free Excedrin.

If you have more than $20 worth of free Excedrin coupons, save the rest for the next deal. If you don't have a CVS, keep hanging on to those coupons. They don't expire for a while.



rkintn said:


> I have facebook. How do I find you?


http://www.facebook.com/ladycat00


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

rkintn... don't know what you're doing for your cash cow (income). Any chance of moonlighting in exchange for goods and services other than cash? I do a lot of bartering... only wish I could trade my cash cow for some much needed bartering goods.

Any friends, relatives, neighbors that have big gardens? If so, get in on their good side, and ask if you (or your kids) can help out with stuff that always comes up... all so you can get your produce for free. See that your already gardening, but if your like me, when you work all day, sometimes there's no time to fiddle in the garden, and it dries up or is eaten up. Luckily, I have some relatives who plant by "fours"... one for themselves, one for the neighbors, one for the weather, and one for the varmints... and usually this rule allows giving away tons of stuff.

Scour the craigslist/freecycle ads, or even put up your own "wants" of canning jars. I went 20 years without buying jars, and then last fall, TSC had cases of closeout jars, w/lids/rings, for $2. The lids/rings were worth that price, as you rarely (I 'have' scrounged some) get lids and new rings when you get free jars.

Talk with your favorite grocery store's employees... get to know their names, their hubbys, their hobbys, and chew the fat with them every time you go in, and act like you mean it, and ask what they do with their excess/expired foods. You've probably read about my meat score... get enough pork in one visit to feed us for a week, and the other three or four days I go in, I get enough for half a case of quarts of canned pork, or fill up the freezer. Get crates of greens/vegetables for the critters, and about twice a month, get several crates of bananas. If I had a dehydrator, or wanted to make banana jam (someone here has the recipe) I could put it all up... 90% of the nanas are still shy of getting ripe. 

The above technique falls under the "nothing to lose" rule... they won't shoot you for asking, and it doesn't cost anything but a little personability.

If you can't buy 'more' because of finances, one has to get creative. I have three freezers (two of them free!!!) filled to the brim with whole hams, and bags of loin trimmings, and whole slabs of pork.... all because I talked to folks, and asked...

and btw... welcome to the "dark side" ...... we all started out at point zero on the prep scale.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

texican said:


> You've probably read about my meat score... get enough pork in one visit to feed us for a week, and the other three or four days I go in, I get enough for half a case of quarts of canned pork, or fill up the freezer. Get crates of greens/vegetables for the critters, and about twice a month, get several crates of bananas.


I used to do that. But all the stores that gave away the expiring stuff either closed down or sold to unaccomodating owners. There are no longer ANY stores in this area that you can get the expiring/dented stuff from.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

One of my resolutions is to plant one tree each year. Last year was a pomegranate. Year before was a plum.

Resolve to plant a fruit tree where you are. Yes, you'll have to leave it behind if you move, but if you stay, you'll have a fruit tree in progress. If you move, you leave it as a blessing to those who come after you leave.

Try a lemon tree if it will grow in your area. Lemons are good for cooking and you can't beat fresh squeezed lemonade!

Next year, you plant something else.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

For myself, I've found it a lot more economical to scale down on the number of products, and buy basic foods in bulk. For instance, I just bought a 50lb bag of couscous from an organic supplier. Two cups of couscous grains makes a big pot of prepared couscous, and with the addition of some spices, diced veg and maybe some leftover meat diced up, it's a whole meal. For the 50lb bag, i admit I pay a lot -- ~ $170 -- but at two cups per meal to feed a family of four, it's good economy, and will provide the basis for a variety of meals, with a few small ingredients (how to make one leftover sausage provide enough meat to feed a family of four? This and added homegrown veg.... spectacular!) 

A basic food supply list that provides the ingredients for a variety of meals with the addition of a few different spice mixtures is, to me, far more economical than using coupons for dubious-quality manufactured goods. YMMV.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Most importantly, start small ~ a few things here or there DO add up. For example, if you are near a CVS, this week Colgate Total is 2.69 and you'll get $1 extra care buck (to be spent like cash in any CVS) & in today's paper is a $1.00 off any Colgate toothpaste so only .69 each! If you buy 2 papers you can start by picking up 2 tubes of toothpaste and putting them aside. (The limit on the deal is 2 & I always search the shelf for the item with the longest expiration date). Save the extra care bucks & put them toward something else at cvs this week or save them and see if they can be "rolled" into another deal. 

Preps you see in photos etc. didn't happen all at once - it'll creep up on you ~ and so will your need for more storage containers and shelves LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

OnlyMe said:


> Most importantly, start small ~ a few things here or there DO add up. For example, if you are near a CVS, this week Colgate Total is 2.69 and you'll get $1 extra care buck (to be spent like cash in any CVS) & in today's paper is a $1.00 off any Colgate toothpaste so only .69 each! If you buy 2 papers you can start by picking up 2 tubes of toothpaste and putting them aside. (The limit on the deal is 2 & I always search the shelf for the item with the longest expiration date). Save the extra care bucks & put them toward something else at cvs this week or save them and see if they can be "rolled" into another deal.


I always print my CVS and Target shopping lists from Southern Savers. Here is this week's CVS: http://www.southernsavers.com/2010/12/cvs-weekly-ad-12-18/

But just a teensy little hint  toothpaste is free so often that 69 cents is steep to me. I got 2 tubes last week, they were $2.99 get back $2 ECB each ($4 for both), and I used the $1 coupons (making them free). Of course I rolled ECBs so I had no oop.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I do buy in bulk....beans, rice, oats, wheat....
I do grow a garden and have fruit trees....and chickens and goats and rabbits and a beef critter off the goats back....I have 1000 jars of home canned easily
My animals cost me money but less than what the quality of end product I put in the freezer...I get $3 a dzn for my VERY FREE RANGE chickens...
And I still will buy Raisin Bran, Frosted Mini wheats for cheap when I can get it....Grape Nut pudding for dessert tonight. Steak from last years bull and potatoes bought in bulk, green beans from the garden...shampoo, toothpaste and TP for the morning bought on sale for next to nothing to wash with....

You might call it a layered approach....as long as the layers are available I'm game!

I still use homemade laundry soap....


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

rkintn said:


> .......snip........Here's my problem...where do I start? I have been surfing the net getting ideas and I'm feeling overwhelmed. I found this site, and I think this food list would fit us pretty good, with a little tweaking. I think halving it, or even quartering it, would be a good start. I could continue to add to it every payday.
> 
> I also am looking into a new canner, dehydrator and a Bosch mixer with grain mill. I put in a garden every year so I think these would be put to good use.
> 
> I welcome any suggestions and/or comments


Awesome!!! wanting to change is great and wanting to change for all the right reasons is even better!

It seems like every now and again i get on a kick to tell folks about the fella who coined the term "survivalism" more or less, at least no one has ever disputed him for it, Kurt Saxon has written extensively over the past 40 years on different subjects including so called Survival Foods and saving dollars and cents by purchasing bulk staples and cooking from scratch. Using a thermos for cooking in is a pretty neat idea, though I do not do it, I have several of the stainless steel vacuum thermos's around [my diggin partner bought really nice ones at a thrift store for buck!] and if needing to cut down on an electric bill i sure would consider it for trial, and convince the kids it was like they were secret agent undercover rangers or something like he suggests... no my kids probably wouldnt fall for it either......

That food list you posted is better than some, and if you are tweaking, make sure to get enough variety to make the list work..... it seems a little light on the wheat to me, but then other lists seem like they are way dependent upon wheat too.... somewhere there aught o be a happy medium. Breaking it up into chunks is an excellent idea, and as such it becomes manageable, make sure to write your goal down where you can see it and mark off the little achievements and reward yourself as you reach them, little rewards for the little goals and then once you attain that full list, you reward yourself with a nice self indulgent prize. And keep your goals written down where you can look at them daily, and see your progress, not just your food storage, but the other things you have as goals too, you will reach them faster if you see them daily and know that "today, I can do that little thing" and mark it off, seeing the goals disappear is just as important as setting the goal in the first place!

most of all dont get all tied up in knots over not having everything RIGHT NOW, if indeed it is meant to be, you will reach that goal in due course if you apply yourself to reaching it, you have a great start and lots of advice, and lots of folks who will lend a eyeball to read your progress and lend some more advice as needed!

William
Idaho


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

mpillow said:


> I do buy in bulk....beans, rice, oats, wheat....
> I do grow a garden and have fruit trees....and chickens and goats and rabbits and a beef critter off the goats back....I have 1000 jars of home canned easily
> My animals cost me money but less than what the quality of end product I put in the freezer...I get $3 a dzn for my VERY FREE RANGE chickens...
> And I still will buy Raisin Bran, Frosted Mini wheats for cheap when I can get it....Grape Nut pudding for dessert tonight. Steak from last years bull and potatoes bought in bulk, green beans from the garden...shampoo, toothpaste and TP for the morning bought on sale for next to nothing to wash with....
> ...


I like the way you're doing things!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Our shopping choices are limited here. we have save-a-lot, walgreens and walmart. Anything else, its a 45 minute drive for.
I do garden, and we have plenty of meat animals, but one thing I do, is every time I grocery shop, I buy a minimum of two extra items. One staple, and one thing we cannot make ourselves. Coffee is the big ticket item here. If SHTF, you cannot grow, get or make coffee. When its gone, its gone. We keep a years supply minimum on hand.
Also chocolate, toothpaste, tp, tx, baking powder, pepper, and salt.
Most other things can be made, grown, or substituted for in the average climate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Our shopping choices are limited here. we have save-a-lot, walgreens and walmart. Anything else, its a 45 minute drive for.


EVERYTHING is 45 minutes from me LOL.


----------



## melissa78 (Oct 14, 2010)

The only thing I have to add is you can save some money (and stockpile) by learning how to make some things rather than buy them. In the last few months I have learned how to make liquid hand soap, laundry detergent and shampoo for around 1/4 the cost of purchasing in the store. 
Look at every life's speedbump as a learning opportunity. What were you caught without this time, that won't happen again? For me, it was always flippin batteries!
Write things down that you see that you want for prepping and how much the price was. Be prepared with this list when folks ask you what you want for your birthday or Christmas.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Our shopping choices are limited here. we have save-a-lot, walgreens and walmart. Anything else, its a 45 minute drive for.
> I do garden, and we have plenty of meat animals, but one thing I do, is every time I grocery shop, I buy a minimum of two extra items. One staple, and one thing we cannot make ourselves. Coffee is the big ticket item here. If SHTF, you cannot grow, get or make coffee. When its gone, its gone. We keep a years supply minimum on hand.
> Also chocolate, toothpaste, tp, tx, baking powder, pepper, and salt.
> Most other things can be made, grown, or substituted for in the average climate.


I love Save-a lot....its a ways a way for me...and Walgreens the same...Target is near the Walgreen(love them but rarely get to them)....I do have Walmart, Kmart, Hannaford, Shaws, rite aid and CVS...as well as 2 liquidation centers---one food related and one non-food related as well as Johnny Seeds and FEDCO within 10 mile...I rarely buy from Walmart, Kmart, CVS and the seed stores.
My friend here in our small town and my husband who works in town and myself keep our eyes open for deals....I'd love to have an army at my disposal!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

manygoatsnmore said:


> I'm a single mom, too, and well remember how hard it was to get ahead at first. I'm going to make a prep recommendation that has nothing to do with pantries or gardens. *EDUCATION AND JOB TRAINING!* If you are not making enough money to put some aside, you need to find a career that will give you a better income. So much the better if it is also a career that will be useful post-SHTF. I've always been drawn to caring for people and medicine, so becoming a nurse was ideal for me. If you don't feel a real calling for nursing, though, I wouldn't recommend it. Whatever you chose, make sure that the cost of schooling is going to pay off with a WELL paying job in a field with ongoing demand. Use whatever grants, scholarships, work study and government student loans you can get, but stay away from private student loans - they are BAAAD news. Use those funding sources that you are able to qualify for to pay for school and even a few of your preps. Also, look at jobs after graduation that qualify for student loan forgiveness (again, nursing can do that, if you are working in what is considered an under-served area).
> 
> My second suggestion is NOT to buy any of that prep equipment you'd like to have NEW. Put a wanted ad on Craig's List, watch the pennysaver papers, garage sale, put up notices at the local feedstores and senior centers asking for canners, dehydrators, canning jars, and anything else you are looking for. You will be able to save a small fortune buying used...and especially at the senior centers, you may find someone getting rid of canning equipment they no longer use. Those folks are often happy to GIVE this stuff away to someone who will use it. Gift them some canned goods back as thanks.
> 
> ...


Great advice...but I'd still have a rooster..if you wanna be able to be longterm self reliant..he could always be penned seperately or with just a couple of hens at a time to get fertile eggs..and the eggs or new chicks could be sold/bartered.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks so much for all the advice and encouragement! Lots of good stuff to read over, think about and implement


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

If you're tired of living paycheck to paycheck, the first thing you should do with your tax refund is start an emergency fund. Then when you need a new car battery you'll be able to buy it and eat too.

I agree you should be buying used. I have two canners and I paid $5 for one and $10 for the other. 

Use your public library and study, study, study any project you are thinking of taking on before you invest time and money in it. Go online to extension service and down load bulletins on gardening. Go to USDA site and get all the up to date canning how-tos. 

Start your pantry with staples as suggested above. Beans, rice, white flour, sugar, oatmeal, salt and herbs & spices to make those items taste better. Start collecting and trying recipes that use cheap ingredients to see if you and your family will eat them. No point in storing something no one will eat.

Don't start throwing money around until you've had the chance to figure out what will work for you. Gardening can be a winner if you don't spend a fortune on getting it started. Canning is compatable with gardening but again you need to figure a way to get your equipment, jars, etc. without spending a fortune. Buy flour and make bread before you jump into buying a bread mixer and grain mill. There's a learning curve to whatever you undertake and its better to complete the curve and decide if it is for you before spending your hard won dollars.

It easy to let enthusim run away with what is really common sense for you in your situation. Being a single parent is a rough road so there's no reason to make it rougher.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Don't start throwing money around until you've had the chance to figure out what will work for you.


Wise advice!


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks like you've got a whole lot to consider here and some good advice and, at least to my view, some so-so advice. Let me throw a bit more in the mix and tell you how I got there too:

Like you, when I started out I had a dearth of time. While I had the cash, I work constantly and I have my sister and her kids to take care of, plus pets, taking care of the house, the car, the laundry....you get the idea.

So I made list after list and complicated eating plans and bought loads of stuff when it went on sale and finally realized I had more than I could use and knew where none of it was and also didn't have time to take a nice soak in the bathtub every weekend anymore.

I also put in my garden and that has been wonderful. I did raised beds and bought all new equipment for organics and all of that so it was way expensive and I doubt that even now I've paid myself back. HOWEVER, I've had the most delicious produce I could ever hope for. 

Ditto for canning and dehydrating and grinding and baking.

So let me give you some few nuggets I've found out over this past 5 years. Maybe I can save you a little time and money.

1) Gardens are good. You've got experience so you probably already know this stuff but... Don't buy too many tools. You don't really need them. Don't get tempted with stuff you really don't eat volumes of. Stick to the basics that will save you the most money like peppers, tomatoes and the like. Unless you crave kohlrabi weekly, don't be tempted by the gorgeous seed catalogs. I have about 1000 bucks worth of prime organic heirloom seed that probably won't get used since I'm getting transferred. It is cost effective when you stick with the cost effective basics like carrots, parsnips, peppers, tomatoes, eggplants and so on.

2) Canning and dehydrating rock! Canning isn't cheap to start because of the jars and tools especially when you figure in any slicers, grinders or puree attachments and so on for prep. Lids are expensive and unless you get a stockpile in the September sales you'll pay dearly for them. But, jars only need to be bought once and the canner too and the costs will come down. And you will love the results. Home canned tomatoes are just delicious. Dehydrating is a huge bonus because even though the dehydrators can be expensive but you can take advantage of every produce sale and fit several pounds of dehydrated zukes, peppers or what not in a quart jar. Excellent for getting your stocks built up.

3) All those non-food purchases can be consolidated. If you are like me at all then you have cupboards and cabinets full of cleaners and so on. Your initial list probably has enough of that stuff to start a full scale hospital on it most likely. Forget it. Google Vinegar cleaning and see what you come up with. I have a small recipe book with nothing but natural home-made cleaners. Being a sort of uber clean person, I though it had to be bogus but found they work better, smell less offensive and don't activate irritations either. I ditched about half of the products I was using with just a couple of ingredients that are way cheaper and easier to stock and have multiple uses. 

4) Serious couponing only works for some people. It takes time, dedication, a regular schedule and yet more time to get the serious deals from couponing. For those of us with less time, it is best to just organize ourselves in different ways. Keep your eyes open for them but don't get started using hours of time trading and searching for them. Cut them out and keep them handy but only if it is something you use. Instead, spend a little time before shopping by looking at the loss leaders for your 2 main grocery stores and taking advantage of those...adding a coupon if you have it. Unless you have loads of time, don't go down the coupon obsession road.

5) Freezing isn't neutral. Lots of people advocate buying a big freezer and just chunking loads of stuff into it. Freezing is vulnerable to power outages and what's in there doesn't last forever. Freezers also cost money and cost electricity. Instead, figure out how to can meat and take advantage of chicken and beef sales. Can up stews and meat chunks instead. Those will last far longer and be less reliant on power. If you're prepping, then power outages should be a high priority.

6) Don't forget the BOB/GHB when you prep. Once you've got all this wonderful stuff at home, wouldn't it stink to not be able to get to it? Ensure you have a Get Home Bag with what you might need to get home from where you are most likely to be when something bad happens. 

7) Pace yourself. Think twice and buy once. Make sure you have a written plan of what you need and when you are looking at the sales, ensure everything you plan to buy is either on that list or an omission that one other person can verify with you that it should have been on there. That will prevent you from starting with the temptation of the ever changing list.

Good luck and ask questions. Lots of experience here on the boards.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Extremely good post Christy! Wonderful advice!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I buy canning jars at the thrift store and pick up lids/rings at Walmart. I also catch the cases when they are on sale. It is true that the cost of canning is mostly upfront, but it will level out after a while. 

Same thing with buying in bulk...you only have to buy the storage tubs/bins once as well (unless you want to increase your amount of supplies, of course) I started by filling (2) 5 gallon tubs a month. I found mylar bags and oxygen absorbers online. Shop around for the best prices. Before you know it, you will have 20 tubs.

I also buy dozens of seeds packs at Walmart and keep them in the freezer. Personally, if there is a SHTF situation, I feel it is necessary to have seeds to grow your food.

Another thing I did to start was to stock up on bottled water. I pick up 2-3 of the gallon bottles everytime I shop. Same thing as the tubs...before you know it, you will have 20-30 gallons stocked up. I write the date on the bottles and everytime I buy 3, I take out 1 to use in the house.

If you bought 2 cans of food and an extra 4-pack of TP to put away every time you shopped, you will have a good supply before you know it. I bought a shelf at a thrift store that I keep all my extras on.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Great advice...but I'd still have a rooster..if you wanna be able to be longterm self reliant..he could always be penned seperately or with just a couple of hens at a time to get fertile eggs..and the eggs or new chicks could be sold/bartered.


I agree, but if the OP is living in a rental in town, a rooster may not be allowed, which is why I pointed out that a rooster isn't needed to get eggs.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> If you're tired of living paycheck to paycheck, the first thing you should do with your tax refund is start an emergency fund. Then when you need a new car battery you'll be able to buy it and eat too.
> 
> ...........It easy to let enthusim run away with what is really common sense for you in your situation. Being a single parent is a rough road so there's no reason to make it rougher.


This is what I would tell you. If you spend every penny of your tax return, you will be back to living paycheck to paycheck. Emergency fund before ANYTHING else. Then, eliminate debt. THEN, fill the pantry using funds formerly used for debt. Perhaps you will be able to do a bit of pantry stocking, but if you have no savings, the stuff in the pantry will disappear with the first financial emergency. Read up on Dave Ramsey's approach to money - Financial Peace, if you are not already familiar with him. A lot of it might not apply, but he makes some very good points and is very, very encouraging.

Then, when you have all that in place, you are ready AND able to move on to stocking that pantry with whatever you think is more important. And you will be better able to keep it stocked. 

You seem to have a very good head on your shoulders. Working with kids and trying to do a large garden can be overwhelming - pace yourself. And stick with the forum- there are so many good people here to encouarge you every step of the way.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Also, estate sales can be treasure troves for canning jars, garden tools, just about anything. I got a squeezo strainer in the box for $10, late in the day. Everyone just walked right by it


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I would (and did) fill the pantry before chipping away at debt. You can't eat a paid off credit card.

Our grocery budget is now that slush fund because we have a pantry--if we need a new battery we just buy milk and butter and a car battery and still have food to eat from the pantry for the week.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Buy what you use (while its on sale) then use what you buy. Meaning over stock your pantry when stuff you eat is on sale/cheap and eat from your pantry.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

ChristyACB said:


> .....snip.....
> 
> 7) Pace yourself. Think twice and buy once. Make sure you have a written plan of what you need and when you are looking at the sales, ensure everything you plan to buy is either on that list or an omission that one other person can verify with you that it should have been on there. That will prevent you from starting with the temptation of the ever changing list.
> 
> Good luck and ask questions. Lots of experience here on the boards.



Christy had some other really great advice too, but this part is rock solid, though i tend to disagree about the list not changing, that the list WILL change is a given, but there is usually reasoning behind that and it stems from getting more prepared and better educated along the way and the listing of "gadgetry" is one of those things that needs be thought about twice or three times before buying.

One gadget though i think more folks who rent should look into is a small hydroponic system for inside the house like the single stack VG-1 from Vertigro. the system comes complete with 6 months of hydroponic nutrients, and its not spendy to get another 6 months supply from them either..... or longer. the ease of growing a small indoor garden will help some folks to get into container gardening where they might not be able to grow one outside in the earth right now. And yes its a gadget, and depending upon your view of $215.00 could be an expensive one, but one that indeed pays dividends and is a little more forgiving than an outside garden for beginners. Still think twice about it. for northern folk, the addition of a couple full spectrum LED grow lights [look on the big online yard sale, EbayÂ®] will enable the system to be used year round.

William
Idaho


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Thank you, ChristyACB, for that fantastic list! I find those kinds of anecdotal lists very very helpful. 

I only have a couple of small bills to pay off with the refund, then it's pantry stocking and emergency fund, like WT said. I just think this way would work out the best for me. I hit alot of yard sales and stuff last year but had no luck finding any used canning equipment. I live in a very rural part of TN, where folks know how to can and they know the value of the equipment AND they use the equipment. At least I know the local stores will be carrying canning supplies

As for the garden, one of the first things I asked my current landlord was if I could put in a garden in the spring. They were/are very supportive as this house used to belong to my landlord's father, who had a garden every year..hence the nice big old garden spot I have had my kids working in the garden since I first put one in. They enjoy it and are HUGE helps. I am definitely interested in hydroponics and will check into that like, William

Thanks again, guys, the advice is priceless!


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Blu3duk said:


> Christy had some other really great advice too, but this part is rock solid, though i tend to disagree about the list not changing, that the list WILL change is a given, but there is usually reasoning behind that and it stems from getting more prepared and better educated along the way and the listing of "gadgetry" is one of those things that needs be thought about twice or three times before buying.
> 
> One gadget though i think more folks who rent should look into is a small hydroponic system for inside the house like the single stack VG-1 from Vertigro. the system comes complete with 6 months of hydroponic nutrients, and its not spendy to get another 6 months supply from them either..... or longer. the ease of growing a small indoor garden will help some folks to get into container gardening where they might not be able to grow one outside in the earth right now. And yes its a gadget, and depending upon your view of $215.00 could be an expensive one, but one that indeed pays dividends and is a little more forgiving than an outside garden for beginners. Still think twice about it. for northern folk, the addition of a couple full spectrum LED grow lights [look on the big online yard sale, EbayÂ®] will enable the system to be used year round.
> 
> ...


This is a nice tip..thanks! As I've gotten most of the baseline nuts and bolts....or beans and sundries...done, I've started with more items. I have two of the portable grow light systems that I use for seed starting but they aren't hydroponic. This could be just the thing for the hidden garden for more advanced preppers who are looking at specific scenarios.

I just got myself a new gadget for the car for christmas (along with the XBox 360 with Kinnect for working out and my new kindle). This is the coolest multi power system I've ever seen. A little big but way cool.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0030B2N10/ref=oss_product

Anyone have an opinion on this niftiness?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

ChristyACB said:


> This is a nice tip..thanks! As I've gotten most of the baseline nuts and bolts....or beans and sundries...done, I've started with more items. I have two of the portable grow light systems that I use for seed starting but they aren't hydroponic. This could be just the thing for the hidden garden for more advanced preppers who are looking at specific scenarios.
> 
> I just got myself a new gadget for the car for christmas (along with the XBox 360 with Kinnect for working out and my new kindle). This is the coolest multi power system I've ever seen. A little big but way cool.
> 
> ...


That is a very nifty little gadget! I'm thinking of adding it to my list. A couple of days ago, the kids left an interior light on in my car and I had to wait for my mom to come (with her jumper cables) to jump it off. That would have helped alot.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

once a person decides to look into hydroponics they might do well looking at this  Homebuilt setup which also has the recipe for making your own nutrient from scratch, which ends up being way cheaper in the long haul! knowledge is a wonderful thing, and I believe that a person should really do some reading on a subject to understand it better and then dive in and build [in this instance] a small unit of their own, or purchase a small unit like the vertigro and start learning! one thing i bought was a Ph meter for liquids like in a pool or hot tub for checking the levels in my nutrient tank.... not all ph meters are made the same.... mine cost me $14 or about.

William
Idaho


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

ChristyACB said:


> (along with the XBox 360 with Kinnect for working out and my new kindle).


Not picking on you Christy but... X-Box and Wii have become so popular for the "workout" component. Why? What is wrong with push-ups, crunches, and jogging? Active lifestyles? Now we need electricity and a living room? 

If anyone needs a workout please come see me. Won't cost you a penny


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

rkintn - Anyone wishing to do better has my respect. Always. Kids make it harder but more worthwhile.

manygoatsnmore has the first step NAILED. A job. Try paying your rent with lettuce and you will fail. Cash for basic needs comes first. Period. If you had no one else you were responsible for then you could try the whole forest hermit thing.

Next, think old school. Winter storable crops were grown that didn't need dehydrators, vacuum sealers and grain mills. Think butternut squash, apples, potatoes, etc ...now think equipment. How many squash and potatoes can you buy for the cost of a dehydrator? 

Let's go back to manygoatsnmore. Tired of renting? Fine buy a place. Ooops, you need cash for a down payment. Maybe a second job would help. 

To recap...I don't wish to sound hard but, two things affect all potential homesteaders who don't start out with a big bank account. 1) Cash is king. 2) Spending that cash wisely is nearly as important.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Read everything on self-sufficiency that you can put your hands on.
Don't fall into the coupon trap. 95+% of coupons are for highly processed food.
Increase your earning potential, but continue living on your current salary - the well-prepared household will also have a year's supply of expenses on hand.
Enjoy the journey, it is very fulfilling to know that you can provide for your child.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Cascade Failure said:


> Not picking on you Christy but... X-Box and Wii have become so popular for the "workout" component. Why? What is wrong with push-ups, crunches, and jogging? Active lifestyles? Now we need electricity and a living room?
> 
> If anyone needs a workout please come see me. Won't cost you a penny


I'm not Christy but...I've been to my daughters house when they get to wii-ing. It wouldn't do much for me, but they're really having a lot of fun. I like having fun too, just my idea of fun is different than theirs, but if it works for them, more power to 'em. Fun is good!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Cascade Failure said:


> Not picking on you Christy but... X-Box and Wii have become so popular for the "workout" component. Why? What is wrong with push-ups, crunches, and jogging? Active lifestyles? Now we need electricity and a living room?
> 
> If anyone needs a workout please come see me. Won't cost you a penny


My VERY active 40yo husband bought a Kinnect for our Xbox360, with a fitness program game. Why? Because it's winter, it's Manitoba, and he didn't want the excuse of the cold and the weather to be a valid reason to not exercise. It's a fantastic setup -- and appeals to his competitive spirit -- he's competing against himself each time he uses it to see how many calories it will burn (yes, it tells you based on the information you give it when you first begin).

I would suggest it for pretty much anyone who is relatively active -- it's a great fill-in for the time of year when one traditionally lets their couch-potato tendencies take over.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

yes the wii is good for getting you off the couch and getting your started and for fun, but once you're ready to get a complete kick butt workout it is incomplete/unbalanced and also it's easy to cheat.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Marilyn said:


> Read everything on self-sufficiency that you can put your hands on.
> Don't fall into the coupon trap. 95+% of coupons are for highly processed food.
> Increase your earning potential, but continue living on your current salary - the well-prepared household will also have a year's supply of expenses on hand.
> Enjoy the journey, it is very fulfilling to know that you can provide for your child.


Most of the coupons I am using are for soap/shampoo/conditioner/toilet paper...
I don't like to eat a lot of processed food...BUT if the price is super cheap and its shelf stable....I'll get it for those times when life gets busy or SHTF....still very much cheaper than take-out pizza.

We like lots of nuts....planters have been 99c a can w/coupons and cereals like Raisin Bran, mini wheats....and even some junky sweet lucky charms as a treat for the kids....a snack fortified with vitamins...:clap: Plus I found a recipe for Grape nut bread machine bread....pretty healthy stuff!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

wyld thang said:


> yes the wii is good for getting you off the couch and getting your started and for fun, but once you're ready to get a complete kick butt workout it is incomplete/unbalanced and also it's easy to cheat.


I suppose, if you're the type to cheat, that that is true.

The point is, being active rather than inactive. Winter time is a time of inactivity for many -- or less activity than they're used to throughout the summer months -- especially those of us who live and work on our farms and homesteads. Anything that encourages activity over inactivity -- balanced or otherwise, is a good thing, IMHO.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Cascade Failure said:


> Not picking on you Christy but... X-Box and Wii have become so popular for the "workout" component. Why? What is wrong with push-ups, crunches, and jogging? Active lifestyles? Now we need electricity and a living room?
> 
> If anyone needs a workout please come see me. Won't cost you a penny


I'll start a new thread on it in another area. Lots of good reasons to get it and I don't want to hijack the thread. I think because fitness is so very central to our surv and prepper lifestyle, it is appropriate for this forum segment.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

There is a family that says they grow up to 6000 lbs of produce on a 66' x 66' garden. (1/10 acre). I know I would love to have just a fraction of that kind of productivity.
Their website is http://urbanhomestead.org/

I don't know if I could ever be that efficient, but it would be goal.

Have a good day!


----------

